# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kolë Jakova

## Beqari002

Personazh

Autori i dramave "Toka jonë" e "Halili dhe Hajria", rrëfen për jetën e vet. Planet për botimin e një libri dhe leximi i pareshtur 

Kolë Jakova, ditët e vetmuara në azil

Rrëfimi i dramaturgut të njohur, 88 -vjeçarit, që jeton prej katër muajsh në një azil privat në Tiranë 

Belina Budini

TIRANË - Kolë Jakovën, autorin e dramës së njohur "Toka jonë", nuk e gjen më në apartamentin e vet. Shtëpinë e zbrazur nga gruaja pesë vjet më parë (e vdekur) dhe nga fëmijët (të larguar jashtë) vendosi ta braktiste para katër muajsh. Në moshën 88 -vjeçare, dramaturgu, poeti dhe romancieri me origjinë shkodrane, ndërmori një aventurë të fundit. Pa harruar të marrë me vete kutinë me librat e preferuar, gjyslyket dhe një bibël, Kolë Jakova vendosi të shkonte në azil. Mbërriti një mëngjes korriku aty në "Joshua Trauma Center", ku vazhdon të jetojë çdo ditë mes miqsh të rastësishëm dhe nën përkujdesin e personelit të kësaj qendre rehabilitimi që prej katër muajsh. Në një nga dhomat e kësaj qendre e gjetëm paraditen e djeshme Kolë Jakovën. I gatshëm për të biseduar, ai pranon të rrëfejë për gazetën "Shekulli" ditët e vetmuara në pleqëri. Përpjekjet për të mbijetuar, takimet e shumëpritura me mbesat në azil, telefonatat e përlotura me të bijat në Udine të Italisë, e mail-at e tyre të përzemërt, me të cilët i kërkojnë përditë të bashkohet me to. Rrëfimi për krijimtarinë e vet, prej të cilës nuk ka hequr dorë as në pleqëri, planet për botimin e një libri të ri me rrëfenja të vjetra shqiptare, rikthimi në kujtimet dhe dëshira për të rrojtur sa më gjatë.
Ditët e Jakovës në vetmi 
Dramaturgut 88 -vjeçar, i ndodh që këtyre ditëve të vetmuara të thurë edhe ndonjë vjershë të trishtë. "Keq ta sosësh jetën/ kur je akoma i ri/ por akoma ma keq/ kur ngelesh vetëm n' pleqni", - nis të recitojë Jakova shkodrançe. Kështu e nis ai bisedën, me vargje. Thotë se tanimë vargjet e tij janë të trishtueshme dhe "të randa", prandaj ka vendosur të mos botojë asgjë prej tyre. Me duart që i dridhen, mezi arrin të shkruajë, por nuk heq dorë. Nisi të thurte vargje pesimiste atëherë kur ditët në vetmi të plotë iu bënë të padurueshme. Nuk pranon ta japë për botim një vjershë të revoltuar ndaj realitetit, as edhe një tekst kënge që ka sajuar në vetmi e që fillon me vajin: "o mor gjysh i shkretë/ se ç'të paska gjetë/ s'ka kush t'bën hyzmet/ or medet, medet." "E kam shkruar nga mërzia e pleqërisë se sa për hyzmet ka kush më bën. Vajzat më lusin çdo ditë në telefon që të shkoj e të jetoj me to në Itali, por unë nuk kam dëshirë të shkoj. Nuk e di në do të vendos për të shkuar apo jo, por dëshirë të shkoj nuk kam. Dua të vdes këtu...Le që nuk jam kaq i vjetër, dua edhe dy vjet të mbush 90 vjeç...", - thotë duke qeshur. Sensi i humorit nuk i mungon për asnjë çast, edhe kur flet për vuajtjet e ditëve të veta në pleqëri. Në azil të gjithë e duan dhe e respektojnë e i thërrasin në një zë "gjysh". Për personelin e shërbimit, ai është i preferuari. Këto përkujdesje dhe fjalë thotë se ia largojnë disi vetminë. "Jam më mirë këtu sesa vetëm në shtëpi. Këtu kam edhe ndihmën mjekësore kur më duhet, edhe shërbim në dhomë, edhe shoqëri kur dua të bëj muhabet. Megjithatë, një pjesë të mirë të ditës e kaloj duke lexuar", - thotë ndërsa na tregon një libër të Ajshtajnit që nuk e heq nga dora. Një guidë për të qenë i suksesshëm në jetë, një enciklopedi personalitetesh, një libër me tregime nga bibla, janë disa nga literaturat që ka momentalisht në duar. Në të majtë ka një kuti me libra e dorëshkrime të vetat, ndër të cilat edhe disa tregime të fundit. Përballë një televizor të vogël, në tryezë telefonin celular, gjyslyket dhe pjatën e pambaruar të mëngjesit. Nën shtrojet e trasha, ai tregon se si mbërriti aty në qendrën "Joshua". "Isha sëmurë dhe kisha nevojë për përkujdesje të vazhdueshme. Atëherë bëra hesapin dhe mendova të pranoj të paguaj 300 mijë lekë në muaj e të vij në këtë azil privat për të mbyllur ndoshta ditët e jetës sime. Një pjesë të shpenzimeve i kompensoj me pensionin tim që është 230 mijë në muaj. I marr edhe një qira 150 mijë lekë të vjetër shtëpisë sime dhe kështu më del edhe për të shpenzuar të tjera. Me të ardhur këtu, u përmirësova nga shëndeti. Vuaja edhe nga koliti, por këtu ushqimi është i kontrolluar për sëmundjen që kam e nuk më bën dëm. Jam shumë më mirë tani. Kam edhe ndonjë shok të azilit që vjen e më mban me muhabet. Shoh ndopak televizor dhe lexoj librat që shihni këtu", - tregon ai. 
Familja
Kjo ishte pjesa rutinore e ditës së Kolë Jakovës aty. Por ajo më emocionuesja është kur pret telefonatat e të bijave, Vidës dhe Lilit nga Italia ku ato jetojnë prej shumë vitesh. Entuziast është ai edhe për mesazhet elektronike që ato i dërgojnë nëpërmjet email-it, ku e ftojnë të bashkohet me to në Udine të Italisë sa më shpejt e të mos rrijë më në azil. Edhe vizitat e mbesave në Tiranë e gëzojnë pa masë. Vizita e të premtes, e të birit, Sokol Jakovës, është një tjetër ngazëllim për të. Ndërsa ka mbetur i ve që prej pesë vjetësh ai thotë se familjen e ka ndier pranë gjithnjë. Edhe aty në azil thotë se ndihet si në një familje. "Këtu të gjithë më thërrasin gjysh si mbesat e mia. Ato, kur erdhën të më vizitonin në fillim, më thërrisnin kështu e ja, ku më mbeti emri gjysh", - thotë ai. Ndërsa punonjëset tregojnë se ai vërtet u duket si një gjysh i tyri, pasi janë rritur në shkolla duke lexuar tregimet, dramat e krjimet e tij. 

Prononcimi
Treska: Jakova, i preferuari ynë
Drejtoresha e qendrës së rehabilitimit "Joshua Trauma Center" thotë se ka pritur Kolë Jakovën aty para katër muajsh, kur e sollën të afërmit e vet. "Erdhi në gjendje jo të mirë shëndetësore, por u përmirësua shumë shpejt pas një diete të rreptë të ngrëni, të cilës iu nënshtrua. Është një ndër më të preferuarit tanë, është shumë i dashur e i hapur në komunikim. Çdo ditë flet në telefon me të afërmit, që nuk mund të thuash kurrsesi që e kanë braktisur, pasi për të ndenjur këtu Jakovës i duhet të paguajë çdo muaj një kuotë mujore prej 300 mijë lekësh të vjetër. Një nga përparësitë e qëndrimit në këtë qendër është edhe shërbimi shëndetësor e çdo lloj shërbimi tjetër që atij i është i nevojshëm, i përfshirë në pagesën prej 300 mijë lekësh", - shprehet Majlinda Treska. 

Krijimtaria

"Ja tregimet e mia të reja, janë rrëfenja të vjetra shqiptare, që pres t'i botoj në një vëllim me tregime"

Planet letrare, botimi i një vëllimi me tregime

Megjithëse 88 vjeç, në planet e tij bën pjesë edhe botimi i afërm i një libri me tregime. "Kam mbledhur rrëfenja të vjetra, i kam shkruar para një viti dhe them se do t'i botoj", - thotë ai. Disa nga tregimet i ka në dorëshkrime, ndërsa një pjesë të mirë i ka shtypur në makinë shkrimi, siç thotë ai vetë që përpara një viti. Ai thotë se historitë që ka mbledhur janë gjysmë të vërteta dhe legjenda të vjetra shqiptare, të cilat i ka shkruar sipas stilit të vet. Nis e na rrëfen disa prej tyre. Titujt "Nuria e Rexhë Mehmetit" të Ulqinit është njëra që ai e ka më për zemër. Por edhe të tjerat si "Takimi me Mjedën", "Nuh Sahatçia", "Zemër nëne shqiptare" janë ndër tregimet e librit që ai dëshiron t'i përmendë. I gjithë vëllimi përmban rreth 15 tregime. Ja një pjesë e shkurtër hyrëse e tregimit "Nurija e Rexhë Mehmetit": "Ka qenë, në mos gabohem, fundi i shekullit shtatëqind. Gjithë Ulqini e jetoi atë ngjarje tronditëse. Shtëpia e Rexhë Mehmetit, mu në breg të detit shquante si një drandafil i posaçelun në mes të shtëpijave të tjera. Shtëpi dykatëshe si e motit. Çardaku i madh, oborri plot lule gjithëfaresh, kopshti plot pemë dhe i rrethuar me avlli, të kënaqej syri të shikoje. E pra në këtë shtëpi plot dhoma jetonte vetëm Hanko Xhixhikja, gruaja e kapedan Rexhë Mehmetit me të bijën, Nurijen. Atje në fund të oborrit, në një jerevi të vogël banonte një kushëri i kapedanit, një njeri i veçantë në llojin e tij. Quhej Alush Mehmeti Nuk ishte martuar kurrë. Ai kujdesej dhe ruante shtëpinë kur kapedani merrte detin me karavele duke bërë tregti gjatë gjithë bregut verior të Afrikës. Shkonte në Egjipt, në Itali, Spanjë e deri në Mauritani. Këtu në Mauritani ai kishte mikun e tij, piratin e madh ulqinak, Haxhi Alinë. Pirati Haxhi Ali ishte tmerri i anijeve tregtare venedikase...Kur kapedani ishte në det, Alushi interesohej për zonjën e shtëpisë dhe Nurijen... Nurija, vajza e kapedanit, ishte lulja e shtëpisë. Kishte një bukuri të rrallë. Ulqini e quante si vajzën më të bukur të qytetit....". Kjo është vetëm një pjesë shkurtuar e hyrjes së kësaj rrëfenje të bukur shqiptare shumëshekullore, të cilën autori Kolë Jakova pret ta botojë së shpejti.


Jetëshkrim
Kolë Jakova, dramaturg, poet dhe romancier lindi në 25 nëntor 1915. Ai kreu shkollën fillore dhe të mesmen, shkollën e Françeskanëve në Shkodër. Më vonë vazhdoi Normalen pranë gjimnazit të Shkodrës. Më 1935 u emërua mësues në Vaun e Dejës. Mori pjesë në Luftën Antifashiste Nacional Çlirimtare. Pas luftës punoi në Ministrinë e Kulturës, drejtor i Teatrit Popullor në Tiranë, në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. Me krijimtari letrare, ai është marrë që nga viti 1935, kur botoi vjershën e parë në revistën "Cirko" në Shkodër. Gjatë luftës shkroi vjershat "Kënga e tre heronjve të Shkodrës" dhe "Shqiponjat partizanë". Pas çlirimit shkroi për fëmijë dhe për të rritur. Ndër veprat e tij janë "Halili dhe Hajria", botuar në 1950, "Heronjtë e Vigut", botuar në 1953-in, drama "Toka jonë", botuar në vitin 1955, "Dom Gjoni" i 1967-ës, "Përballë hekurave të kryqëzuar" i vitit 1973 si edhe librat "Poezia shqipe" e "Kulla buzë liqenit". Së fundi është duke përgatitur një tregim me rrëfenja të vjetra shqiptare.
_____________________________________________
_____________________________________________

Oj sharki e lehete si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## lum lumi

Kolë Jakova është autor edhe i romanit satirik "Fshati midis ujrave".

----------


## Brari

Ne se Kola  ka shkuar ne kete  Qendren per te moshuar sepse eshte me mire se ne Shtepi dhe kjo eshte bere me pelqimin e tije dhe te Familjes athere  nuk eshte nji tragjedi.
 Ne te gjithe Boten pleqte qe duan yzmet special  dergohen nga familjaret  e  mbahen ne te tilla azile.

Fjala "azil"  tek ne ka nji tingellim te keq per arsye te gjendjes se mjeruar te Azileve tona  dikur dhe te vet atyre qe perfundonin aty.  
Sot ndoshta ka nji  situate tjeter.
Megjithate ata  15  bij e bija e nipa e mbesa dhe nja 30 femije nipash e mbesash te Koles le te  tunden pak e te len shampot e buzkuqet e ti gjenden Koles ne keto ditet e Fundit.

Natyrisht ne farefisin e Koles nuk ka asnji hajdut pra dhe asnji biznesmen pra dhe asnji milioner sic jane fiset Sorrollope qe zoterojne grataciela e mercedesa.

Kola eshte i fundit Vlla  i mbetur gjalle nga Vllezerit Jakova qe vec e vec e te gjithe bashke dhane kontribut te shquar  ne sherbim te Atdheut.


.......

drita dal ka here 
cpo troket nji dere
cilnje mor te mjere
se nuk delni dot

cka po thot jordani
punt i dan mejdani
ta marr vesh taljani 
se na i dalim zot

......etj..

----------


## erzeni

Kol  JAKOVA  mbylli Syte.


TIRANE (16 Nëntor)

 - Në orët e para të ditës së sotme ndërroi jetë në moshën 86 vjeçare, dramaturgu, poeti dhe romancieri, Kolë Jakova. 
I lindur në Shkodër në vitin 1916, ku kreu shkollën fillore dhe të mesme, Kolë Jakova mori pjesë gjallërisht në Luftën Antifashiste Nacional-Çlirimtare.
 Në këto vite ai bëri hapat e para në letërsi me vjershat "Kënga e tre heronjve" dhe "Shqiponja partizane", të cilat u kënduan si këngë kudo. Pas Çlirimit ai shkroi vepra poetike, nga të cilat shquhen "Heronjtë e Vigut" në vitin 1953, ku, sipas poetikës së folkorit, i këndoi heroizmit të partizanëve. 
Fusha kryesore e letrave shqipe, të cilës ai iu përkushtua më tepër, është dramaturgjia, me dramat; "Toka jonë" 1954, "Perkolgjinajt" 1965, "Lulet e shegës" 1970, "Bashkë me agimin" 1975, "Lugajanët" 1977, etj. Kolë Jakova u bë i njohur me dramën "Halili dhe Hajria", shkruar në vitin 1949, ku pasqyrohet trimëria e luftëtarëve të Malësisë së Madhe në ndeshje me pushtuesit turq, në shekullin XVIII-të. 
Sipas kritikës, dramaturgjia e Kolë Jakovës karakterizohet nga psikologjizmi, fryma e mprehtë dramatike, veprimi i ngjeshur, dialogu i shkathët dhe i goditur. Ai është gjithashtu autor i romaneve "Fshati midis ujërave", "Përballë hekurave të kryqëzuara", "Kullë buzë liqenit". 
Homazhet në nderim të këtij personaliteti të letrave shqipe, do të bëhen në ambientet e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, ndërsa ceremonia e varrimit të të ndjerit do të bëhet nesër në orën 12:00. 

anjo/mr (BalkanWeb) 


Ngushellime te afermeve te te ndjerit Kol Jakova.

----------


## Brari

shekulli




Dramaturgu 88- vjeçar vdes mes të afërmëve, në shtëpinë e tij, ku u transferua nga qendra e rehabilitimit, vetëm pak orë para se të ndahej nga jeta 
Kolë Jakova ikën nga jeta me brengën e harrimit

Në intervistat e dhëna kohëve të fundit, dramturgu i madh shqiptar e ka shprehur hapur shqetësimin ndaj qarqeve letrare, të cilat përherë e më shumë e kishin mënjanuar nga atmosfera letrare e këtij vendirrallë, shumë rrallë, i dërgonin ndonjë ftesë. 

Belina Budini
Vetëm pak ditë më pas, më 25 nëntor, ai do të mbushte 88 vitet e jetës së tij. Në "Joshua Trauma Center", atje ku jetonte që prej muajit korrik, i kishin përgatitur edhe një festë-surprizë. Por mëngjesin e herët të 16 nëntorit, dramaturgu, poeti dhe romancieri Kolë Jakova mbylli sytë, pa e arritur 88-vjetorin. 
Ndodhej në shtëpinë e tij kur u nda nga kjo jetë, aty ku jetonte para se të shpërngulej në qendrën e rehabilitimit pranë Qytetit Studenti. (Vetëm një ditë më parë ishte larguar nga azili). Rreth orës 3 të mëngjesit të ditës së shtunë ai ka mbyllur sytë. Doktoresha psikiatre, drejtuese e qendrës ku rehabilitohej Jakova, tregon orët e fundit të dramaturgut në azil. Ndërsa vetë ai, disa javë më parë, kishte rrëfyer për "Shekullin" pse ishte shpërngulur në atë azil, si i kalonte ditët aty, planet për botimin e një vëllimi me tregime dhe leximin e pareshtur, deri tek vjershat me humor që thurte për veten, të bijat, madje edhe për qendrën ku po rehabilitohej. 
Orët e fundit në azil
Majlinda Treska, doktoresha e "Joshua Trauma Center" thotë se e ka ndjekur gjendjen shëndetësore të Kol Jakovës që në ditët e para të muajit korrik, kur ai mbërriti aty me probleme të rënda shëndetësore. Kishte probleme me kolitin dhe tretjen, por, pas një përmirësimi të gjendjes, ditët e fundit ,sipas doktoreshës, shfaqi shenja të një rrufe të lehtë. "Përpara dy ditësh nisën simptomat e një viroze, por problematike ishte edhe gjendja e mushkërive. Por mund të them se ajo që i solli vdekjen ishte ulja e proceseve jetësore, me fjalë popullore ishte një vdekje natyrale, pa dhembje", - tregon doktoresha. "I kishim vënë serum, mjekohej me antibiotikë, por merrte edhe oksigjen",- thotë ajo duke shtuar se dy ditët e fundit tek koka kishte të gjithë të afërmit. "Rreth 20 veta prej të afërmëve të tij i mblidheshin tek shtrati derisa vendosën që të premten ta merrnin në shtëpinë e vet, ku mund të rrinte mes tyre", - tregon doktoresha. Të bijat kishin lënë qytetin e Udines në Itali për të vizituar babanë e tyre, me të cilin, gjatë gjithë kohës që ishin në Itali flisnin çdo ditë në telefon dhe komunikonin me e-mail. "Ndërsa Sokol Jakova, i biri, e përgjonte tek koka ditë e natë", - thotë doktoresha. Mbesat, kunatat, kushërinjtë e parë, baxhanakët, të gjithë i kishte pranë Kolë Jakova në çastet e fundit të jetës së vet. Në të vërtetë, sipas doktoreshës, vdekja e tij ishte e papritur, pasi ai kishte shfaqur përmirësime të dukshme që nga koha kur kishte mbërritur në azil. "Erdhi në gjendje të keqe shëndetësore, por u përmirësua shumë shpejt pas një diete të rreptë të ngrëni, së cilës iu nënshtrua. Ishte një ndër më të preferuarit tanë, shumë i dashur dhe i hapur në komunikim. Çdo ditë fliste në telefon me të afërmit, që nuk mund të thuash kurrsesi që e kishin braktisur, pasi, për të ndenjur këtu, Jakovës i duhej të paguante çdo muaj një kuotë mujore prej 300 mijë lekësh të vjetër", - thotë Majlinda Treska. Jakova deri një ditë para se të ndahej nga jeta vijonte të fliste e të lexonte, madje kishte realizuar një intervistë 45- minutëshe me një televizion të Kosovës. 
Ditët në vetminë e azilit
Disa javë më parë Jakova pati rrëfyer për gazetën përpjekjet e veta për të mbijetuar, takimet e shumëpritura me mbesat në azil, telefonatat e përlotura me të bijat në Udine të Italisë, e mail-at e tyre të përzemërt, me të cilët i kërkonin përditë të bashkohej me to. Rrëfimi për krijimtarinë e vet, prej së cilës nuk hoqi dorë as në pleqëri, planet për botimin e një libri të ri me rrëfenja të vjetra shqiptare, rikthimi në kujtimet dhe dëshira për të jetuar sa më gjatë. "Vajzat më lutin çdo ditë në telefon që të shkoj e të jetoj me to në Itali, por unë nuk kam dëshirë të shkoj. Nuk e di në do të vendos për të shkuar apo jo, por dëshirë të shkoj nuk kam. Dua të vdes këtu...", -është shprehur ai për "Shekullin" disa javë më parë. "Jam më mirë këtu sesa vetëm në shtëpi. Këtu kam edhe ndihmën mjekësore kur më duhet, edhe shërbim në dhomë, edhe shoqëri kur dua të bëj muhabet. Megjithatë, një pjesë të mirë të ditës e kaloj duke lexuar", - na thoshte duke na treguar një libër të Ajnshtajnit, që nuk e hiqte nga dora. "Isha sëmurë dhe kisha nevojë për përkujdesje të vazhdueshme. Atëherë bëra hesapin dhe mendova të pranoj të paguaj 300 mijë lekë në muaj e të vij në këtë azil privat për të mbyllur ndoshta ditët e jetës sime. Një pjesë të shpenzimeve i kompensoj me pensionin tim që është 230 mijë në muaj. I marr edhe një qira 150 mijë lekë të vjetër shtëpisë sime dhe kështu më del edhe për të shpenzuar të tjera. Me të ardhur këtu, u përmirësova nga shëndeti. Vuaja edhe nga koliti, por këtu ushqimi është i kontrolluar për sëmundjen që kam e nuk më bën dëm. Jam shumë më mirë tani. Kam edhe ndonjë shok të azilit që vjen e më mban me muhabet. Shoh ndopak televizor dhe lexoj librat që shihni këtu", - na pati treguar ai. 

Në vitet e Jakovës
Kolë Jakova, dramaturg, poet dhe romancier u lind më 25 nëntor 1915. Ai kreu shkollën fillore dhe të mesmen, shkollën e françeskanëve në Shkodër. Më vonë vazhdoi Normalen pranë gjimnazit të Shkodrës. Më 1935-n u emërua mësues në Vaun e Dejës. Mori pjesë në Luftën Antifashiste Nacional- Çlirimtare. Ndërsa në vitet e luftës ai u angazhua dhe mori pjesë gjallërisht në të. Madje ishin pikërisht këto vite kur Kolë Jakova hodhi hapat e parë në letërsi me vjershat "Kënga e tre heronjve" dhe "Shqiponja partizane", të cilat u kënduan si këngë kudo. Këtë frymëzim malesh Kolë Jakova nuk e braktisi edhe në vitet e mëvonshme, të pas Çlirimit. Pas mbarimit të luftës, ai shkroi vepra poetike, nga të cilat shquhen "Heronjtë e Vigut", në vitin 1953. Siç shkroi më vonë kritika për këtë krijim të tij , në "Heronjtë e Vigut" ai i këndoi heroizmit të partizanëve. Sidoqoftë, Kolë Jakova, megjithëse i kishte dashuri të parë vargjet, ai nuk do të qëndronte shumë gjatë në mbretërinë e tyre. Më së shumti iu përkushtua dramaturgjisë. Dramat e njohura "Toka jonë" (1954), "Perkolgjinajt" (1965), "Lulet e shegës" (1970), "Bashkë me agimin" (1975), "Lugajanët" (1977) etj., sollën në këtë dramaturgji kohë e jetë njërëzore, ku gjithkund ndihej aroma shqiptare. Kolë Jakova u bë i njohur me dramën "Halili dhe Hajria", të shkruar në vitin 1949, ku pasqyronte trimërinë e luftëtarëve të Malësisë së Madhe në ndeshje me pushtuesit turq, në shekullin XVIII. Sipas kritikës, dramaturgjia e Kolë Jakovës karakterizohet nga psikologjizmi, fryma e mprehtë dramatike, veprimi i ngjeshur, dialogu i shkathët dhe i goditur. Por, veç dramës, së cilës ai i kushtoi edhe kohën më të madhe si edhe vargjeve, të cilat i pati dashurinë e parë, Kolë Jakova shkroi edhe romane. Ndër titujt e botuar të tij renditen romanet "Fshati midis ujërave", "Përballë hekurave të kryqëzuar", "Kulla buzë liqenit" etj. E, ndonëse letërsinë nuk e braktisi në asnjë çast të jetës së tij, madje deri në orët e fundit, rrethi letrar sikur e braktisi disi vitet e fundit. Në një intervistë dhënë pak muaj më parë në revistën letrare "Ars", Kolë Jakobva fliste ndër të tjera dhe për harresën që e kishte pushtuar. Rrethet letrare sikur ishin bërë të largëta për të, sikur e kishin harruar dramaturgun e madh, ish- ministrin e Kulturës, ish- drejtorin e Teatrit Popullor. "Rrallëherë më kanë bërë ndonjë ftesë, por edhe atëherë kur më ftojnë, unë nuk shkoj. Sot letërsia ka hyrë në ekonominë e tregut, është biznes. A ka gjë më të poshtër se kjo?! Edhe promovimet e librave i bëjnë me një koktej. Turp! Sot po pate pare boton libra, po s'pate mbaji në sirtar, ashtu sikurse i mbaj unë". Kështu thoshte Jakova, ndërsa ende nuk e dinte se ato vepra do t'i linte përjetësisht sirtareve, pa i parë kurrë të botuara. 

--------------

----------


## Beqari002

Shuhet dramaturgu që shkroi "Toka Jonë". Sot përcillet në shtëpinë e fundit Kolë Jakova 

Romani i pashkruar i Jakovës 
Të gjithë te "Xhoshua" e thërrisnin gjysh 


Rezarta Delisula

TIRANE

Kishte gjetur subjektin e romanit të tij. Një mjek që i shpëton jetën pacientit të cilin familjarët e konsideronin të vdekur. Kolë Jakova e pëlqente misionin humanitar të mjekut, prandaj dhe romanin e fundit donte t'iu kushtonte bluzeve të bardha, roman të cilin e la pashkruar. 

Në moshën 88- vjeça-re, Kola nuk e mendonte vdekjen dhe shihte me optimizëm Shqipërinë tek rritej e zhvillohej, por dramaturgu nuk mundi t'i shpëtoi lodhjes së gjatë të viteve. 

Romani i pashkruar 
Me fytyrën fisnike që çuditërisht për moshën nuk mbante rrudha, Kol Jakova shpjegonte i qetë romanin që e kishte në kokë. Në qendër të romanit do të ishte një familje e cila çon në spital të afërmin e vdekur, e për merak këta të fundit i kërkojnë mjekut që t'a kontrollojë edhe një herë. Mes të qarave të familjarëve për të vdekurin, mjeku guxon t'i kërkojë largimin nga salla ku ishte vendosur trupi. Familjarët nuk e zbatojnë urdhrin e mjekut, megjithatë, pas këmbënguljes së mjekut ata largohen. Mjeku viziton pacientin që e kishin sjellë për të vdekur, madje edhe e kishin qarë, kur kupton se ai ishte gjallë. Infermieret të urdhëruara nga mjeku bëjnë gati sallën e operacionit, ndërkohë që pas derës qëndronin familjarët për të marrë trupine e pajetë. Mjeku nuk u përgjigjet shumë familjarëve pasi koha nuk i priste dhe me mjetet e tij, nis operacionin e gjatë, operacion i cili përfundon me sukses. E kur mjeku ballafaqohet me familjarët të cilët kërkonin trupin, mjeku i tregon numrin e dhomës të të afërmit tashmë të gjallë. Kështu e kishte shkruar në mendjen e tij Kol Jakova romanin që nuk mundi ta shkruaj, ndërkohë që për të flisnin të gjithë punonjësit e Qendrës Sociale "Xhoshua" ku Kol Jakova qëndroi për katër muaj. 

Gjyshi
Për Kolën flasin shumë mirë, madje në qendrën "Xhoshua" ku ai ndenji për pak muaj, të gjithë e thërisnin gjyshi. Kol Jakova kishte një dhomë të veçante me televizor, shumë libra dhe një tryezë punë ngjitur me shtratin e tij. Punonjëset e Qendrës ia kishin vënë shumë pranë tryezën e punës, pasi Kola mezi ngrihej nga vendi. Kola iu tregonte "shoqërisë së re" në "Xhoshua" për jetën e tij dhe vajzat që i kishte pikë të dobët. Kol Jakova është autor i dhjetra këngëve për partizanë, ka shkruar poemën "Heronjtë e Vigut" si dhe kryeveprën e tij dramën "Toka Jonë" me personazhe kryesorë Loken dhe Tuç Makun. Kur ishte gjallë Kola tregonte se dramën e kishte shkruar pasi e kishte përjetuar, madje, sipas tij, personazhet e dramës së famshme ishin të gjallë. Të gjithë në qendrën "Xhoshua" apo azilin modern kanë mbetur pa fjalë kur mësuan vdekjen e Kolë Jakovës, vdekje e cila nuk e la dramaturgun të shkruante romanin e fundit të jetës së tij
------------------------------------
---------------------------------------
Oj shakri e lehete si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi prnavera?

----------


## Brari

Moisiu i lutej Jakovës: Kthehu te djali 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

j.d

Edhe presidenti Moisiu ka qenë një ndër personat që i ka dhënë si këshillë dramaturgut Jakova të kthehej në shtëpi dhe të mos vazhdonte të qëndronte në qendrën e rehabilitimit. I biri, Sokoli, i kishte përcjellë para disa ditësh mesazhin e presidentit. Ndërsa dramatargu i ka kujtuar Presidentit se secili duhet të bëjë llogarinë e tij. "Presidenti duhet të shohë të bëjë mirë detyrën e tij se është jo pak e vështirë", është përgjigjur ai duke qeshur. As Presidenti dhe askush tjetër nuk ka mundur ta tërheqë atë prej qetësisë së tij, ku edhe pse në moshën 88 vjeçare nuk reshti së shkruari.


Kola ia lë trashëgiminë nipërve dhe Mbesave 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

j.d

Më datë 25 dhjetor dramaturgu i njohur Kolë Jakova do të festonte ditëlindjen e tij të 89-të, por në orët e para të ditës së djeshme pasi është çmallur më të bijat e ardhura nga Italia, jeta e tij është shuar. Disa ditë më parë ai kishte dhënë një intervistë prej gati një ore për Radio Televizionin e Kosovës, ku kishte folur jo vetëm për jetën dhe krijimtarinë e tij, por edhe kishte përcjellë mesazhe për popullin kosovar. Drejtoresha e Qendrës së reabilitimit të të moshuarve "Joshua", tregon se prej muajit gusht të këtij viti ai ka jetuar aty. Kanë qenë dy vajzat e tij që e kanë sjellë. Herëpashere, djali i tij Sokoli, që banon në kryeqytet, i lutej që të kthehej në shtëpi, por ai nuk pranonte. Për shkak të moshës së thyer ai vuante nga disa sëmundje dhe i duhej kushtuar një kujdes i veçantë mjekësor dhe kishte menduar si zgjidhje pikërisht qëndrimin e tij në këtë qendër. Vetëm dy ditë më parë ai i kishte thënë drejtoreshës së Qendrës së reabilitimit të të moshuarve "Joshua" që t'u telefononte dy vajzave të vinin në Shqipëri. Ai ka qëndruar përreth pesë orë me vajzat por edhe me mjaft të afërm, miq e shokë të tij. Në momentet e fundit të jetës ai ka kërkuar ta çojnë në shtëpinë e tij ku dhe është shuar jeta e dramaturgut Jakova. Ai ka lënë edhe amanetet, duket se ka menduar më së shumti për fëmijët e djalit që prej disa vitesh kanë mbetur pa nënë. Dy mbesave u ka lënë tra-shëgim shtëpinë e tij, ndërsa nipit të pre-feruar të tij, Marinit, i ka lënë të drejtën e autorësisë së librave të tij.



Kush ishte Kolë Jakova 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kolë Jakova ka lindur në qytetin e Shkodrës më 1916. Në këtë qytet Kola mbaroi shkollën fillore dhe u angazhua në lëvizjen antifashiste nacionalçlirimtare. Ishin pikërisht këto vite ku i riu nisi të shkruajë vjershat e para. "Kënga e tre heronjëve" dhe "Shqiponjat partizane" shumë shpejt nisën të këndoheshin si këngë". Pas çlirimit në vitin 1953 Kola shkroi veprën "Heronjtë e Vigut". Fusha kryesore ku Kolë Jakova ka dhënë një kontribut të veçantë është dramaturgjia. Në vitin 1954 shkruan dramën "Toka Jonë", në '65 "Perkolgjinajt", 1970 "Lulet e shegës, 1975 "Bashkë me agimin" dhe dramën "Lugajanët" në vitin 1997 i dhanë një ndihmesë të konsiderueshme zhvillimit të dramaturgjisë. Njëkohësisht Kolë Jakova është autori i disa romaneve si Fshati midis ujrave, Përballë hekurave të kryqëzuara, dhe Kulla buzë Liqenit.

--------------------



Brari ben nji shtese ketu:

Origjina e familjes se Kol Jakoves eshte nga Gjakova e ardhur ne Shkoder ndoshta 150 vjet me pare.
Kola eshte djali i dyte i familjes. 
I madhi ishte TUK JAKOVA,  i dyti Kola,  i treti Frano Jakova e i vogli Filip Jakova.
Qe te kater vllezrit  kane qene aktiv ne jeten politike kulturore te vendit.
Muzika ishte Hoby e kesaj familjeje.
Te gjithe kane ditur te luajne ne kitarre e mandoline dhe Kola dhe Frano jane dhe autore te shume kengeve te bukura me permbajtje atdhetare.
Kjo familje kaloj veshtirsi ne te gjitha periudhat.
Ne kohen e Zogut  dhe te Okupacionit kjo familje ka provuar burgjet dhe internimet.
Megjithse ne luften nacional Clirimtare ata dhane nji kontribut te jashtzakonshem perseri dhe ne periudhen komuniste burgu e internimi nuk ju ndane Vllezerve JAKOVA.
Shume artiste te medhej shqiptare  i jane mirnjohes Frano Jakoves i cili ne periudhen kur drejtonte Kulturen ne vitet 50 u dha doren e ndihmen e pa kursyer duke i shpetuar nga "lufta e klasave" e duke ju mundesuar atyre te ushtrojne talentet e tyre ne fushat e artit.
Gramshi e Kuci , Berati e  Tepelena, Libofsha  e Llakatundi, Selenica e Semani, burgu e persekutimi  e internimet pa fund nuk ju ndane familjes Jakova e femijve e niperve te tyre. 

Por megjithe vuajtjet Jakovsit ngelen njerez te forte , te ndershem e me humor. Ata ngelen model i virtuteve me te mira te Shkodranit  e shqiptarit atdhetar e kulturdashes.

Me Kolen mbaroj dhe i fundit nga vllezerit e famshem Jakova.

Lavdi  kesaj familjeje  te shkelqyer shqiptare!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

I qofte i lehte dhe i atdheut... 

P.S. Ai poashtu ishte edhe autor i "Halili dhe Hajria"

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Every One dies, but no one truly Lives...

Kole jakova vertete ka jetuar nje jete te frytshme.

I lehte i qofte dheu.

----------


## Luna01

*Kolë Jakova, dramaturg, poet dhe romancier lindi në 25 nëntor 1915. Ai kreu shkollën fillore dhe të mesmen, shkollën e Françeskanëve në Shkodër. Më vonë vazhdoi Normalen pranë gjimnazit të Shkodrës. Më 1935 u emërua mësues në Vaun e Dejës. Mori pjesë në Luftën Antifashiste Nacional Çlirimtare. Pas luftës punoi në Ministrinë e Kulturës, drejtor i Teatrit Popullor në Tiranë, në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. Me krijimtari letrare, ai është marrë që nga viti 1935, kur botoi vjershën e parë në revistën "Cirko" në Shkodër. Gjatë luftës shkroi vjershat "Kënga e tre heronjve të Shkodrës" dhe "Shqiponjat partizanë". Pas çlirimit shkroi për fëmijë dhe për të rritur. Ndër veprat e tij janë "Halili dhe Hajria", botuar në 1950, "Heronjtë e Vigut", botuar në 1953-in, drama "Toka jonë", botuar në vitin 1955, "Dom Gjoni" i 1967-ës, "Përballë hekurave të kryqëzuar" i vitit 1973 si edhe librat "Poezia shqipe" e "Kulla buzë liqenit". 

Me 21 gusht 1944 u vrane tradhetisht nga bashibozuket e tradhtaret e Gjon Marka Gjonit, ne Vig te Mirdites, partizanet Ahmet Haxhia, Ndoc Mazi, Ndoc Deda, Naim Gjylbegu dhe Hydajet Lezha. Per qendrimin heroik te tyre, Kuvendi popullor u dha titullin e larte Heronj te popullit.

Kjo poeme e shkruar nga Kole Jakova dhe botuar ne vitin 1962, eshte e gjate, por po ju sjell ketu vetem pjeset me te bukura te saj. Aty ku shihni pikat, jane vendet ku jane bere shkurtimet.

Heronjte e Vigut

Ngjitet Veles varg perpjete
Ceta e vogel me pes vete
Gjith petrita djem te lehte.
Djelm te lehte, djem te ri,
Ndoc Ded Marku u ka pri,
Shtatin gjat porsi selvi,
Synin pishe, turrin duhi.


Djal i zoti Ahmet Haxhija
Si zamabak perkah hijeshia
Syni i tij flake e shkendija.

Djal i gojes, djal me koke
Fjala e tij nuk bie ne toke
..
Hydajeti djal lezhjan
Rrit jetim pa bab, pa nane
Strehve te hueja flej pa ngrane
Mori malin per te lehte
Bab e nan i gjeti ne çete
Vlla e moter nga cdo ane
Gjet nder shoke partizane.
Naim Gjylbegu e Ndoci i vogel
Lind e rrit te dy ne Shkoder.
Ndoci i vogel fukara
Rrit me zor neper dynja
.
I than Shkodres : lamtumire
Vec kur te shifna ne Shqipni te lire.

Ngjitet Veles varg perpjete
Çeta e vogel me pes vete
Gjithe petrita djem te lehte.
- Kah po shkoni o partizane?
- Duem me i dale Mirdites mbane
Shpi per shpi e stan per stan
Sihariqin me ja cue
Madh e i vogel me u shtrengue
..
Hjeksi i Gjonit fjal po bjen:
-Ndoc Ded Marku po na vjen 
Ne tdalme te Vigut per mbat ane
Vete i pesti partizane.
Kerkund shtegun mos tja lame
Mos ti vrasim por ti zame.
Ti turpnojme neper Mirdite,
Lidhur varg porsi bagtite.

Erz e nder tjua marrim fare,
Mos tju baje ma lekura nji pare
Do ti varim npik te dites
Ti hyje tmerri gjith Mirdites
..
Pasi kane ardhur ne Mirdite pese heronjte, i shkon fjala Gjonit dhe shokeve te tij dhe i bajne prite. Pese heronjte e ndjejne se skane me dal ma gjalle prej ku kane hi prandaj vendosin me luftu deri ne fund, pavaresisht si vjen fundi:

Ceta e vogel po kendon 
Gjithe pusia e degjon
E degjon e ban cudi:
A jan njerz a jan xhindi??!!!

Cka do te jet kjo fare e re
Qe se tremb vdekja nket fe?

Sapo kanga ka mbarue
Ndoci i vogel ne kambe a cue
Shikon malet ane per ane
Nji amanet don me ua lane:

Amanet o mori male
Kur ushtria ktu te ket dale
Shokve tone ju me mju fale,
Me u tregue si kem luftue,
Si jem vra si jem coptue
Rreth e rreth prit ngujue.


Ntdalme te Vigut, nrrahe te shkret
Tmerrshem bomba po pelcet.
Valon pushka per gjithe ane,
Cpo luftojne mes partizane.
Dyqind vete i kane rrethue,
Svdesin burrat pa u pague.

Mbas nji bungu atje ne breg
Ndoc Ded Marku rrall po qet
Se lan plagt me shpejtue,
Se len gjaku me synue
Njiqind tyta po e qellojne,
Varrt ma eger ia acarojne
Acarohet Ndoci vete
Zjarr i ndizet zemra shkrete.
..
Hydajet o Hydajet
Pushka jote drejt po qet
qilloi vendi rrahe shkret
Pa nje stom e pa nje shkrep
Kurre nuk binja kaqe shpejt.

Met Haxhija po sulmon,
E merr plumbja e nuk ndalon,
Bie perdhe pushken se lshon
Edhe vdek me shti kerkon.

- Bini shok e merrni hak
Thrret Ndoc Mazi la me gjak
Smundem ma me iu ndihmue
Kater plumba mkan pershkue

Bukur shtinqenat mbi mue
Ndoc Ded Marku rrxue perdhe
Mezi koken po e ngre
Shikon logun rreth e qark
Ra si burrat shoket varg.

Vac Naimi ka teprue
Plague rande e tue rrexue,
Po i afrohet prites szeze
Edhe nji her zjermin e ndez

Ku i ka forcat i permbledh,
Nje granat mbrenda ju hedh.
Shungullon Vigu gjam e tym,
Bie Naimi porsi trim.

Buzqesh Ndoci ka e shikon
Syt i err e kryet e leshon.
Gjithnji Vigu shungullon
Burrat vdek, gjama vazhdon.
..

Pas shperthimit qe ndodhi, tremben tane vendi aty rrotull. I shkon fjala te atit te Ndocit se i asht vra djali:

Atje ne Vig, atje nMirdite
Na u vra Ndoci ngujue ne prite
Shtat sahat me shok rrethue
Bukur trimat kane qindrue

Baba i Ndocit thot kto fjale:
Gjini i nans i qoft hallall
Mpaska le per sdytit her
Se mka deke djali me nder!

I ati i Ndocit, tashme plak, bashkohet me partizanet:

Sillma pushken o baxhi,
Merrni bombat ne franxhi.
U ngjall Ndoci e shokt e tij
Rane pes, linden njimij.

Pasi jane vra pese heronjte e siperpermendur, pjesa tjeter e partizaneve qe vazhduan serish perleshjen, jane ul me pushu, gjithashtu edhe i ati i Ndocit. Poema vazhdon keshtu: 

Baba i Ndocit ec ngadale
Me te birin don mu fale
Sdon mu fale si babe e djal
Por si trima luftetare.

Para vorrit po rri shtange
Shikon gurt mbledhun murane,
Shikon trimat partizane
Buza i dridhet zemra i vlon
Ndocin gjalle po e kujton.

E pat dashtun permbi tjere
Se sja prishi kurrnjihere
.
Ato vorre kur i shikon
Porsi si shkambi nmal qendron
Cou Ndoc-thot- nuk ka hije
Para burrash me ndej shtrie,
Para burrash narm shtrengue
Qe njimi lufta kan kalue
Dhe njimi lufta kane fitue.

Cou Naim e cou Ahmet
Ndoci i vogel, Hydajet
Shifni ushtrine po ju pret

Cohniu djem falniu me ne,
Na uroni ditn e re

Foli Deda e duel nnjen ane
Shoket trimat partizane
Per nder armet i shtrengojne
Po perpiqen te qendrojne
Fjalt e plakut kah i degjojne

Hesht natyra dalngadale
Vec nji flamur vale-vale
Po rreh palen nga njihere
Perbri vorresh, ngjitun nere.

*

----------


## Hotlani

Ju lutem nëse dikush e ka në formë elektronike  librin e  dramës Halili e Hajrija mundësisht ta postoj këtu!ju flm për mirëkuptim.

----------


## optimus.prime

"Fshati midis ujerave" eshte nje kryeveper. Preng Sherri eshte i mrekullueshem.
Nese dikush e ka ne forme elektronike le ta postoje ju lutem!

----------

